
Is the CS degree on its way out for software engineers? - mitchpron
https://techbeacon.com/cs-degree-its-way-out-software-engineers
======
drallison
This suggests that computer science and software engineering are getting
trumped by domain-specific education and that the domain-specific education
has now teaches computer skills as part of their curriculum. Computing has
become part of the normal toolkit.

